# I've jumped (partially ) to the dark side



## Tony (Mar 30, 2016)

Well, after all the ribbing I've given the Turners here, I've gone over to their side. Mike (@Bean_counter ) , was kind enough to basically give me his old lathe when he got a new one. He came down here yesterday to bring it, gave me a bunch of supplies and teach me some stuff. I'm not giving up Flatwork, but I'm looking forward to learning this and having some fun. I figure in a month, two tops, I'll be there turning stuff like @barry richardson makes!

Reactions: Like 11 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 2


----------



## MKTacop (Mar 30, 2016)

Welcome to the dark side

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 30, 2016)

Bwahahaha! Another convert. Soon the world will be ours!!!!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2016)

BOOOOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Mar 30, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOO



Don't worry Mike, I'm still firmly on your side. I'll never give up Flatwork, I sell too much of it !! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Mar 30, 2016)

Welcome to the twilight zone Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 30, 2016)

Congratulations Tony. I don't think you will be disappointed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes....yes....let the wood flow through you. 
Soon you will see the power of the dark side....mwahaa...mwahahaaaaaaaa

What's the first project?!


----------



## Tony (Mar 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Yes....yes....let the wood flow through you.
> Soon you will see the power of the dark side....mwahaa...mwahahaaaaaaaa
> 
> What's the first project?!



Handles for the chisels I bought, then a pestle for my wife's BFF, she's a pharmacist. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2016)

Tony said:


> I'm not giving up Flatwork





Tony said:


> I'll never give up Flatwork



Surrrrrre Tony. We believe you. Really. Just keep saying you will never quit flatwork. You don't remind us of the phrase _The guilty dog barks the loudest_. just click your heels together three times and you'll wake up in Kansas. 



 

They say that no man is an island, but  soon you will render that phrase obsolete . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 30, 2016)

Welcome to the vortex ... The addiction is real

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Mar 30, 2016)

The world is round Tony!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2016)

jmurray said:


> The world is round Tony!



Not everyone agrees. Some people think it's flat and will ride that canoe over the edge. Heck some of the die-hards will even sit in front and smile as they go over, totally oblivious to their impending demise . . . .

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 30, 2016)

Turning is fun.


----------



## CWS (Mar 30, 2016)

You can ever go back. The vortex is strong


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 30, 2016)

"Relax," said the nightman ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2016)

We are programmed to receive. You can check out anytime you like but . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Not everyone agrees. Some people think it's flat and will ride that canoe over the edge. Heck some of the die-hards will even sit in front and smile as they go over, totally oblivious to their impending demise . . . .
> 
> View attachment 100562




WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!! stealin pictures of me.... What an Irish dog.... No wonder us Brits kept them separate.  Damn chip makers are takin over the planet............

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> ... Damn chimp makers are takin over the planet............



I agree and we need to find out who is making the chimps and put them on the canoe too . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2016)

It will probably end up like mikes and become a catch-all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## chippin-in (Mar 30, 2016)

It is literally addictive!! I'm serious!!

Robert

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 30, 2016)

I guess you will be shopping for some nice turning woods now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 30, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> I guess you will be shopping for some nice turning woods now



If it will turn out 1/4 as nice as your work, just send me a bill for it!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 30, 2016)

If Aggies and Red Raiders can play well together - it might also be so for flat workers and turners.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Hap Hazzard (Mar 30, 2016)

Tony said:


> Handles for the chisels I bought, then a pestle for my wife's BFF, she's a pharmacist. Tony



Take a look at this for some inspiration:

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 30, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 31, 2016)

Hap Hazzard said:


> Take a look at this for some inspiration:



Very cool, thanks! I like the leather belt cap, I've never seen that done. Tony


----------



## Hap Hazzard (Mar 31, 2016)

Tony said:


> Very cool, thanks! I like the leather belt cap, I've never seen that done. Tony



It's got me thinking of replacing the plastic handles on some of my chisels. Like I don't have enough to do already.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 31, 2016)

I think Ya all have it wrong. @Tony has seen the light!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 31, 2016)

@Tony --welcome to the Turning world. It's fun!!!!!
I still have all my flat working stuff---from when I was working on antique furniture restorations---but it's covered up with turning stuff now. I get more of a charge out of _making _stuff that will outlive me rather than fixing stuff that others have screwed up.

I suppose this means I need to put a camera on my stacks?

Reactions: Like 2


----------

